# wheel coming off



## Old Flyer (Jan 7, 2022)

Repairing my dads American Flyer and two of the engines with metal wheels are coming off.
Can they be glued place and what woud I use?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Is the whole wheel coming off or just the outer rim of the wheel coming off?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If the entire wheel is coming off the axle, you'll need a new wheel or center hub for a correct repair. If the wheel rim is coming off the white insulator, use some CA( instant glue), to glue it back on.You can also remove the entire wheel assembly from the chassis and repair it with JB Weld, but that means you're going to have to re-quarter the wheel set..If you're not comfortable doing the repair, send the chassis to me with the wheels and I'll do the repair, no charge, just pay the shipping both ways.. This is a very easy repair for you..


----------



## Old Flyer (Jan 7, 2022)

flyernut said:


> If the entire wheel is coming off the axle, you'll need a new wheel or center hub for a correct repair. If the wheel rim is coming off the white insulator, use some CA( instant glue), to glue it back on.You can also remove the entire wheel assembly from the chassis and repair it with JB Weld, but that means you're going to have to re-quarter the wheel set..If you're not comfortable doing the repair, send the chassis to me with the wheels and I'll do the repair, no charge, just pay the shipping both ways.. This is a very easy repair for you..


Thanks for the info, I am learning a lot about repairing these trains. I had several problems with this unit. it wasn't quartered correctly so it would jam up. my dad installed one plastic wheel. one wheel was touching the frame which I assume it will short out. another wheel is loose between the outer ring and the white ring. I am trying to fix several issues with my dads old steam engines due to burnt and broken off wires, badly worn brushes and worn out fingers on the reverse units. Forgive me for a stupid question but, My 4b transformer goes from 7 to 15 volts and with it turned all the way down my hand car and my first repaired engine runs. I don't remember this happening when I was younger. I also have a Lionel KW transformer my dad was using last time the units ran, could that have been the wrong voltage that would have caused all the burnt wires?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I doubt the Lionel transformer caused the burnt wires. I use a Lionel ZW transformer. No problems.
I would think a short caused the burnt wires. Also a serviced engine will take less volts to run.


----------



## Old Flyer (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks for the info, i


Old Flyer said:


> Thanks for the info, I am learning a lot about repairing these trains. I had several problems with this unit. it wasn't quartered correctly so it would jam up. my dad installed one plastic wheel. one wheel was touching the frame which I assume it will short out. another wheel is loose between the outer ring and the white ring. I am trying to fix several issues with my dads old steam engines due to burnt and broken off wires, badly worn brushes and worn out fingers on the reverse units. Forgive me for a stupid question but, My 4b transformer goes from 7 to 15 volts and with it turned all the way down my hand car and my first repaired engine runs. I don't remember this happening when I was younger. I also have a Lionel KW transformer my dad was using last time the units ran, could that have been the wrong voltage that would have caused all the burnt wires?


----------



## Old Flyer (Jan 7, 2022)

mopac said:


> I doubt the Lionel transformer caused the burnt wires. I use a Lionel ZW transformer. No problems.
> I would think a short caused the burnt wires. Also a serviced engine will take less volts to run.


The unit 21165 has a reversing unit on the motor. should it go forward and reverse only with no neutral? I am having problems with it reversing.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a 2 position reverse unit, forward and reverse only, no neutral.


----------



## Old Flyer (Jan 7, 2022)

AmFlyer said:


> That is a 2 position reverse unit, forward and reverse only, no neutral.


The reverse unit docent seem to be going far enough to reverse. Can I lube it or will spraying electronic cleaner help.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, you can spray electrical contact cleaner on it. Make sure the locking lever is slid to the fully down position.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Like Al, I also use ZW's on my lay-out. Those burnt wires were caused by a short, somewhere.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Im an o guy, on some of my stuff where I had to reattach a wheel , I would re knurl the axel with a pair of vice grips. Then repress the wheel with some glue or tight bond. This may be an alternative.


----------



## Old Flyer (Jan 7, 2022)

After a lot of cleaning, changing wires fixing the wheels and rebuilding two of the reversing units with new fingers my Dads 4 steam engines are now running. Three of the units run like new. The # 21107 runs very slow. I cleaned all the old grease lubed the unit and installed new brushes and springs as I did the others but it won't speed up. any suggestions? Three of the units have chug and smoke however only one works. the engines sat for over 30 years. should I put a lot of oil in them to see if they will smoke or take them apart?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I would not put oil in the smoke unit. Use a smoke fluid made for this purpose such as Supersmoke or JT's Megasteam. If there is no smoke with smoke fluid in the unit it is ok to put in some solvent and let it sit for several hours and then run the engine. It might work. If not the smoke unit needs to be rebuilt.
The 21107 is a fairly simple engine with smoke. The motor has a drum type commutator, similar to those in diesel engines. Can you run it without the shell? If so squeeze the brushes with your fingers tighter to the commutator and see if the motor speeds up. If it does the spring pressure is inadequate. If not something is binding or the armature is bad.


----------



## Old Flyer (Jan 7, 2022)

AmFlyer said:


> I would not put oil in the smoke unit. Use a smoke fluid made for this purpose such as Supersmoke or JT's Megasteam. If there is no smoke with smoke fluid in the unit it is ok to put in some solvent and let it sit for several hours and then run the engine. It might work. If not the smoke unit needs to be rebuilt.
> The 21107 is a fairly simple engine with smoke. The motor has a drum type commutator, similar to those in diesel engines. Can you run it without the shell? If so squeeze the brushes with your fingers tighter to the commutator and see if the motor speeds up. If it does the spring pressure is inadequate. If not something is binding or the armature is bad.


I was using a bottle of Lionel smoke fluid not oil. Sorry


----------



## Old Flyer (Jan 7, 2022)

After taking the 21107 apart I noticed the new springs collapsed. I don't know why this happened.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The Lionel smoke fluid should be fine. I have not had the new springs collapse, it sounds strange.


----------



## Old Flyer (Jan 7, 2022)

How much fluid should I put in the smoker? I bought the brushes and springs from Port line hobbies. They worked great on the other three engines. when I took the 21107 apart to switch reversing unit out to see if that was my problem I noticed the springs were totally collapsed. I will have to try some other springs.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I would start with about 10 drops, let it sit for 5 minutes and then run it. If the wick is replaced with a smoke unit rebuild then it will take about 25 drops to initially soak the new wick.


----------



## Old Flyer (Jan 7, 2022)

Good news on my 21107, I installed the old springs that were originally in the train and it is running good now. 
Now for the smoke units. Does anyone know where I can get some nichrome wire in the Chicago area?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I recommend you contact Ed Goldin. He is in Schaumburg and can set you up with a replacement wick correctly wound with Nichrome wire. His website is goldinhands.com. He has three of my engines in his shop right now. Send him an email and use me (Tom Roell) as a reference.
Good news on the fix for the 21107 motor.


----------



## Old Flyer (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks for all the help, its good to have all four engines running. Its been over 50 years since I ran them. My Dad last ran them in1998. I hope my Grandson in California enjoys them when he comes to visit.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I tried winding a wick with the nichrome wire. Did not go well. I got a 4 second light show out of it.
The loops around the wick can not touch each other. Get a wick that is already wound with wire.
Sometimes with a prewound wick you should take one or two windings of wire off. I forget the
ohms reading should be between the 2 ends of the wire. Something less than 40 ohms. Not
less than 30. The lower the ohms the better the smoke. Too low will lower the life of the wire.
We all want good smoke.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Where does your grandson live in California? When I lived in Chicago I was always looking for reasons to travel to California. Now I live here, sometimes things work out.
If one is inclined to purchase a 5 digit engine the ones to purchase are a 21004 or 21005. These 0-6-0's are very nice PRR B6b's and there is no three digit version.


----------

